# Ultimate Raw Feeding Guide For Dogs



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

Hey so I thought I would share my blog post ultimate raw feeding guide for dog

**EDIT**

I decided to just add the link to the blog post, instead of adding text from the post itself (Recommendations of forum users) so if you want to check out my post please feel free to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

As I'm having issues editing the above post, I'll put this here.

The Barf Diet, Originally meaning Bones and Raw Food diet but has recently been changed to Biologically Appropriate Raw Food, but you can just see it as the “Raw Food Diet”.

This approach of feeding is going by the wild-type diet, So the dog has evolved over thousands of years to eat certain raw foods, a wild animal which is best suited for optimal health. So not the kibble most dog owners feed.

A wolf or dog in the wild is both a hunter and scavenger, so their diet will be off hunted or scavenged dead animals, fruit and vegetable matter. When a canine eats a carcass, they go for the gut content...So this is where the veg part comes in (liquidised grass and vegetable matter) they then move on to muscle and/or other tissue, then finally onto the bone, which they use those big teeth to chew, chomp and crush those bones.

They roamed the earth for thousands of years eating what they could, kills from the hunt, scavenging left over from bigger animal kills or grazed foods, then man came along and created a partnership that worked great for both wolf and human, wolves would help with the hunt and in return was rewarded with the leftovers.

fast forward a few thousand years or so to the 1950s where commercial dog food came about, which was the accumulation of mass leftovers from big food companies, they consisted of bad quality meat, gristle and cereals...the leftovers they could not hide in our foods.

They sold it as specialised food for dogs and that's when the majority forgot dogs used to eat raw or owner fed them scraps and meat and bones from the butchers and commercial dog food became the norm.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

One Dog Training said:


> This is the go-to ultimate raw feeding guide for dogs online you will only need to go to regarding Raw feeding.


if thats the truth why add recommended reading section
you might want to educate yourself as to why dogs are not wolves are not dogs

rather than advocating your views, that raw is the best and only food that should be fed, perhaps you should be advocating that all owners get to know what food suits their dog best and be confident enough to feed that
raw is not suitable for every dog out there and we have changed dogs, from genetic interference upwards, not in the thousands of years that you bang on about, but in the last 250-ish

tbf you sound like 1980's midwifes and their breast only or your abusing your child retoric


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> if thats the truth why add recommended reading section
> you might want to educate yourself as to why dogs are not wolves are not dogs


It's something called a "resource blog post" Basically a blog post that's providing help, information, resources (elsewhere) 
So helpful links to other blog posts regarding other information raw feeding and other topics that if i covered in that post, may veered away from the subject too much.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

did you happen to notice that we, the forum, already ahve a very good information aid, that is extremely well balanced, re raw feeding
rather than yet again promoting yourself as the be all and end all


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> did you happen to notice that we, the forum, already ahve a very good information aid, that is extremely well balanced, re raw feeding
> rather than yet again promoting yourself as the be all and end all


My post was originally in the health and nutrition section. I'm not trying to sell my services (Dog Training) just my blog post and my passion for raw feeding and my view and opinion on it and creating a detailed blog post on the subject, if you take the time to look i provide quite a lot of valuable content regarding raw feeding companies in the UK, books etc.

Yes this forum is great also with very knowledgable people and what i've detailed in my post has also most likely been said to some degree and from more knowledgeable people.

If you read my post great, if not not then also great, just wanted to create a resource post regarding raw feeding to help people just starting out with raw feeding, that can provide a lot of what most people are searching for (Yes i researched a lot regarding this before writing this blog post)


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

One Dog Training said:


> My post was originally in the health and nutrition section. I'm not trying to sell my services (Dog Training) just my blog post and my passion for raw feeding and my view and opinion on it and creating a detailed blog post on the subject, if you take the time to look i provide quite a lot of valuable content regarding raw feeding companies in the UK, books etc.
> 
> Yes this forum is great also with very knowledgable people and what i've detailed in my post has also most likely been said to some degree and from more knowledgeable people.
> 
> If you read my post great, if not not then also great, just wanted to create a resource post regarding raw feeding to help people just starting out with raw feeding, that can provide a lot of what most people are searching for (Yes i researched a lot regarding this before writing this blog post)


Could you not just post a link to your blog , because quite honestly publishing the whole post is rather spammy ? Then people can choose whether they click on it or not.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

SusieRainbow said:


> Could you not just post a link to your blog , because quite honestly publishing the whole post is rather spammy ? Then people can choose whether they click on it or not.


Ok Thanks. To be honest I thought that would be a lot more spammy me just dropping a link. I wanted to provide some helpful resources and people could then decide if to click on my blog post or not, but yeah I see where you're coming from.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Butternut box is not a raw food company and it says so on their website


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2019)

niamh123 said:


> Butternut box is not a raw food company and it says so on their website


Thanks for the heads up, I'll let a few raw feeding FB groups I'm in know also, as they have this up still as a raw feeding company.


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

check out their website


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

One Dog Training said:


> fast forward a few thousand years or so to the 1950s where commercial dog food came about, which was the accumulation of mass leftovers from big food companies, they consisted of bad quality meat, gristle and cereals...the leftovers they could not hide in our foods.
> 
> They sold it as specialised food for dogs and that's when the majority forgot dogs used to eat raw or owner fed them scraps and meat and bones from the butchers and commercial dog food became the norm.


I don't think most people in the 50's were feeding commercial dog food were they?
I grew up in the 70's and even then commercial dog food where I lived was relatively new. Our dogs ate mostly grains with the odd bit of offal mixed in. Mom would cook it and it made the house smell awful. Awful offal har har. They lived long, healthy lives. 
We certainly did not feed dogs choice cuts of meat, and meat was too precious to have 'leftovers' and dogs only got that which was not fit for human consumption.

I don't believe there is one right way to feed a dog. The best food is that which suits the dog, the owner's budget and lifestyle, and what is readily available. All this guilt mongering and absolutism about feeding dogs is just not helpful IMO.

There are owners who can't feed raw. 
There are dogs who don't do well on raw.

If folks want to feed raw, wonderful. There are multiple resources and multiple different ways of doing it. 
Personally I feed raw sometimes. I feed commercial dog food often. I feed strange concoctions of home-cooked and clean out the fridge and cupboards sometimes. And at times I've let them hunt or scavenge their own.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

One Dog Training said:


> fast forward a few thousand years or so to the 1950s where commercial dog food came about.


I don't think you can really dismiss a dogs history down to ' a few thousand years until the 1950's'.

Promoting one kind of feeding is fine of course - but to see dogs as having been wolf-like meat eaters living off the remains of kills up until the 1950's is actually nonsense. During that 'few thousand years or so' you dismissed dogs actually worked closely with their humans and evolved via self-domestication (wolves began to follow settlers around scavenging on their leftovers as it was easier than hunting) to becoming part of the actual settlement. And from this, some habituated to the family group and in turn lived on anything that their settlers threw out or eventually gave them - scraps that may have included meat or bones but also included what the settlers themselves lived on included vegetables and grain based foods. This is why dogs have such amazing resilient stomachs when raiding dustbins or scavenging around the granary on the farm (all our dogs always loved the animal feed barn).

The idea that dogs lived on meat really runs in the face of history. You only have to look at the evolution of our villages and towns to see how absurd this is. Yes, in the countryside there were those who hunted - and terriers and lurchers were born. But in the villages history documents that any dogs around the family were often fed the human staple diet of potatoes and cabbage. You would hardly have given your dogs something you couldn't afford for your children.

There are some good recipes handed don from the larger stables in the 1800's too - kennels of working dogs - large pots were filled with meat, potatoes, vegetables and grain and cooked on a weekly basis to be dolloped out when needed once a day.

On average though families simply fed their dogs the scraps from their table which is where processed dog food was born, as quite simply it contained everything people had been feeding their dogs - meat scraps, vegetables, potatoes, grain and anything else we ate - in neat kibble form.

I don't think my family used kibble until well into the 70s if not later. We were still cooking large pots once a week with all the leftovers in - and yes as we lived on a farm this included raw meat scraps, grain and potatoes. The dogs loved it. They got some dry biscuits as well.

We have more money now to feed our dogs (and ourselves) and so have an amazing choice. But that is what it is, choice. May your dog enjoy it 

J


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

One of the enduring memories of my very early childhood is the smell of horse meat being boiled up, for the dog.

Thinking on it, I’ve got no idea where it was obtained because in those post war years there was still little enough meat about for people, let alone dogs.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Linda Weasel said:


> One of the enduring memories of my very early childhood is the smell of horse meat being boiled up, for the dog.
> 
> Thinking on it, I've got no idea where it was obtained because in those post war years there was still little enough meat about for people, let alone dogs.


I have similar memories of my mum boiling up 'lites' for the dogs to make a gravy to pour over their Winalot.They loved it ,but oh, the smell!:Vomit


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

SusieRainbow said:


> They loved it ,but oh, the smell!:Vomit


The smell was something else i agree 

J


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

My friend says if you haven't smelt boiled tripe you haven't lived!


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

My parents fed their dogs tripe and winalot, I have distinct memories of my mum coming home with great grey sheets of the stuff and cutting it up in the garage, she used to look like someone from Texas chain saw massacre:Vomit
And big cow bones to chew, no worrying about chipped teeth then
If any were sick they got starved for 24 hrs and if poorly tummy, given rice water to "bind them up"
They had to be really ill, like at deaths door ill, to get taken to the vet
How times change


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> This is why dogs have such amazing resilient stomachs when raiding dustbins or scavenging around the granary on the farm (all our dogs always loved the animal feed barn).


And arguably what makes a dog a dog and not a wolf is dogs' ability to digest and use starch. Plenty of dogs over the millennia have lived off a diet of mostly starch - grains or potatoes with only small, occasional pieces of meat or offal.

Personally I'm a big believer in dog as scavenger and as such I feel like dogs should be able to eat just about anything. I'm not sure how I feel about us producing either through environment or breeding (or more likely both) dogs with such a delicate constitution than anything but a highly specialized diet makes them seriously ill. Like so many things it feels like we've lost our way to an extent.


----------

